# Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??



## toepferlein (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde 
Ich bin ab 05.06.wieder mal eine Woche auf Rügen ,genau Glowe , Lohme. 
Wie sieht es aufgrund, der doch recht verhaltenen Temps (Wasser sowie Luft) zu der Zeit mit Meerforelle , Hornhecht und Co aus??? Oder kann ichZs Geschirr getrost zu Hause lassen?? 
Vielleicht ist ja Jemand aus der Ecke ?? 
Vielen Dank im voraus und viele Grüsse 
Markus


----------



## toepferlein (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*

Hallo 

Etwas allgemeiner formuliert : geht anfang Juni, an der Ostsee, bei einer Wassertemp von momentan 10-11 Grad(lt. Bsh.de), vom Ufer aus noch was ??Nur Abends oder Nachts??Nur mit Boot??Rapsblüte= Hornhecht(bei uns blüht er noch)?? 
Ich habe wirklich gar keine Ahnung. 
Gebe gern als Gegenleistung Tips zum momentanen Bafosituation an Werra und Schleuse 
Viele Grüsse Markus


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*

Hallo Markus,

Ja, es geht noch was. Der Hornhecht ist überall, mittlerweile auch an den offenen Küstenabschnitten, zumindest im Raum Kiel. Wenn du gezielt auf Mefo willst, musst Du jetzt abends los, ansonsten wirst Du Dich vor Schnäblern nicht retten können. Dorsch geht auch ein bisschen, aber ebenfalls abends. Morgens ist Schnäbleralarm, da haben die anderen Fische kaum eine Chance, und nach dem 10. Biss mit Aussteiger ist auch die Konzentration im Watt. Wenn dann mal was vernünftiges anklopft, wirst Du es nicht unterscheiden können.


Gruß,

Rev M.


----------



## toepferlein (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*

Hallo Reverend

Da schauts doch schon mal richtig gut aus . Vielen Dank !!
Ich hab noch nie einen Hornhecht gefangen:vik:

Vorfreudige Grüsse Markus


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*

Dann vergiss die Schlaufen nicht, wenn Du gezielt auf Schnäbel los willst, sonst musst Du mit vielen Aussteigern rechnen. Ansonsten ist Schlaufe oder Heringsfetzen hinter nem Sbiro ne Bank.


----------



## toepferlein (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*

Ich hatte mehr ans Spinnfischen mit schmalen Meerforellenblinkern gedacht oder je nach Wetter mit der Fliege bzw. Streamern.
Oder was ist im Kunstköderbereich auf Horny und Mefo                                                dein Favorit??
Und wie gesagt nach möglichkeit vom Strand aus. Denn in dem Bereich passts auch Ufer her(Leopardengrund,Steilküste etc.)
Soweit das ein Bergvölkler beurteilen kann.

Gruss Markus


----------



## janko (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*

ich war gerade nochmal 2 tage oben und die hornis rennen dich um. du kannst sie massenhaft fangen-bei jedem wurf hast du kontakt und jeden 10ten kriegst du raus-die ausbeute wird größer wenn du silberne blinker mit kleinen drillingen nimmst.
für mefo gedeckte farben-zb. kupfer.läuft aber nur noch in den dämmerungszeiten- abends zwischen 8 und 10 - danach kommen die dorsche unter land-klappt auch gut...


----------



## toepferlein (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*

Moin Janko
Hoffe nächste Woche siehts auch noch so aus.
Ich war ja schon des öfteren auf Rügen , aber immer nur Juli August.
Dementsprechend wenig ging halt, abgesehen von ein paar Dorschen (vom Boot) vor Arkona.
Dieses Jahr ,Kind ist aus dem Haus, geht es etwas früher|laola:
Daher wärs nat. schön mal was am Strand zu landen !!
Eigendlich egal ob Horny, Mefo oder Dorsch. Freu mich jedenfalls wie Hecke drauf.

Jetzt noch gespanntere Grüsse Markus


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*

Hallo 
Versuche mal mit spiro und als fliege ne garnele #6da bekommst du reichlich hornis und vielleicht eine mefo 
lg andre 
viel glück


----------



## toepferlein (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo
> Versuche mal mit spiro und als fliege ne garnele #6da bekommst du reichlich hornis und vielleicht eine mefo
> lg andre
> viel glück



Dank Dir werds versuchen .
Gruss Markus


----------



## Tewi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*

Gerade zurück von der Küste.

Hornhecht ohne Ende und das alles auf Patte, die eine oder andere Mefo war auch dabei!

Fast nur mit der Fliegenflitze gefischt, einfach ein Traum und das Wetter hat auch gepasst!:vik:


----------



## toepferlein (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen und Horni im Juni??*

Danke an Alle!!
So, Morsche geht´s los.
Zum Angeln werd ich aber erst nächste Woche kommen:c
@Tewi 
Hört sich ja gut an, Ich hoffe die Bedingungen halten noch etwas !! Wo warst Du eigendlich??

Viele Grüsse Markus


----------

